# Pepperoni



## midwestmom (Jun 24, 2014)

A lot of smoked or salted meats seem to have a decent storage time, but when I looked at a pack of pepperoni it was only 4 months out. Is there a kind that stores better?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

midwestmom said:


> A lot of smoked or salted meats seem to have a decent storage time, but when I looked at a pack of pepperoni it was only 4 months out. Is there a kind that stores better?


I don't think so. Most Smoked and Salted Meats have a low ,or lower Fat content. I think that with the high Fat content of pepperoni it lowers the storage time. Has any body ever canned Pepperoni? That would increase the storage potential.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I've found some at the store that is at least a year out. Also check dates on Summer Sausage. I just picked up 3 at the grocery store with exp dates out a year. I like to store pepperoni, too, for pizza, and just picked some up at Dollar Tree good for a year.


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

camo2460 said:


> I don't think so. Most Smoked and Salted Meats have a low ,or lower Fat content. I think that with the high Fat content of pepperoni it lowers the storage time. Has any body ever canned Pepperoni? That would increase the storage potential.


Salami has a slightly lower fat content and tastes very much like pepperoni. I know this because I had to substitute it for pepperoni one time when I ran out and didn't realize it until I was almost done making the pizzas. They are most likely using the same group of spices to season the two and the salami works well as a substitute. I'm planning to mince and dry salami to see how the taste holds up over time.


----------



## jazzy12 (Sep 30, 2012)

i have bought the long sticks of pepperoni , sliced it up and canned it in half pints. i figured a half pint is plenty for doing one pizza. even if the world comes to an end, a still need pizza, right?


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

jazzy12 said:


> i have bought the long sticks of pepperoni , sliced it up and canned it in half pints. i figured a half pint is plenty for doing one pizza. even if the world comes to an end, a still need pizza, right?


How did you can it? Wet? Dry?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

jazzy12 said:


> i have bought the long sticks of pepperoni , sliced it up and canned it in half pints. i figured a half pint is plenty for doing one pizza. even if the world comes to an end, a still need pizza, right?


Yes! And when it comes to the mozzarella for the pizza, it is fairly easy to make. The sauce is also fairly easy to make.


----------



## jazzy12 (Sep 30, 2012)

terri,
i dry can it, no added nothing, it has plenty of oil in it. i just follow the exact time for canning any meat in a half pint and pressure can it. got a couple cases set aside.

i take a section of the long pepperoni stick, cut the length to fit inside a half pint standing up. then i take that section and cut it into 4ths so i have 4 long sticks now and i fill the jars with those stick just fitting them in. you can put alot of those in a jar that way, fits better.

try it, you'll like it

weedygarden, i can up my mozzerella and sauce too too. i got my End Of The World pizza covered


----------



## midwestmom (Jun 24, 2014)

Can i use a pressure cooker on a ceramic top electric stove? I thought about an electric canner , but none of them can do meat. Last time I was around a pressure canner was my grandmas and it sort of imploded, so I'm a little hesitant.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

midwestmom said:


> Can i use a pressure cooker on a ceramic top electric stove? I thought about an electric canner , but none of them can do meat. Last time I was around a pressure canner was my grandmas and it sort of imploded, so I'm a little hesitant.


Look into your owners manual or look it up on the internet. Some of the ceramic top manufacturers tell you not to. At least part of it is the weight. I know people that have used their ceramic tops repeatedly to no ill effect but I have heard stories of cracked tops. I would expect that the larger the canner the more likely that you could have a problem.


----------



## midwestmom (Jun 24, 2014)

Mine says no. I did a small batch of jam in a hot water bath and it was fine. Well,the stove was fine but the jam was awful....and not jelled)


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

we use our pressure canner on our ceramic cook top, but we don't slide it around, just turn the heat down and let it cool a bit slower, been doing it for several years with no ill effects, just being gentle. All American canners are very user friendly.


----------

